# dejar constancia



## Adelle

Bonjour !

Comment pourrais-je traduire "_dejar constancia_" dans cette phrase ? [contexte juridique]

*"Para todos los efectos previstos en el Contrato, las Partes dejan constancia que el valor estimado del Contrato asciende a (...)"*

Témoignent, attestent ??

merci par avance !


----------



## Tomci

Hola Adelle,

dejar constancia je crois que en général ça siginfie "laisser un témoignage", donc "témoigner" est une traduction appropriée, mais dans le contexte j'aurai tendance à dire "attestent" puisque si je comprend bien il s'agit d'un accord entre les parties sur la valeur du contrat, donc en fançais on utiliserait plutôt "attestent" ou on pourrait peut-être dire "les parties s'accordent sur le fait que la valeur du..."


----------



## Issy Jaime Marques

Pour info

JE traduirai par "prennent acte" du fait que ..........

ISSY JAIME


----------



## Chandelle

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas tardes:
Estoy traduciendo un Certificado de antecedentes penales y tengo dudas al traducir :Se deja constancia de que...
Podríamos decir: On atteste que.
Muchas Gracias !


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

_*En foi de quoi*_

J'ai lu cette expression dans quelques diplômes... Attendez s'il vous plaît la confirmation des Francophones !


----------



## Chandelle

Merci Dobra... Je vais attendre, mais l'expression me semble convenable .


----------



## DOBRA

Rebonjour,

Pas de quoi Chandelle. J'ai trouvé ce fil qui peut t'aider (no mencionan _"en foi de quoi" ) _
Para constancia de lo establecido


----------



## Chandelle

Lo que me resulta extraño cuando releo es que *" en foi de quoi"* dudo que vaya bien al inicio de a frase.
Así comienza el documento: *Se deja constancia de que *la sra....., nacionalidad....,  no registra antecedentes penales


----------



## hual

Hola,

Efectivamente, la expresión *en foi de quoi* se usa para remitir a lo escrito antes en el texto, como si escribiéramos _en testimonio de lo cual..._


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

 No sería válido traducirlo aquí por "en foi de quoi", ya que remite a una explicación anterior (y no la hay). Se pone en conclusión.

*Attester,* propuesto más arriba, me parece una traducción válida. Pero no soy experta en temas jurídicos.

Gévy


----------



## hual

Chandelle said:


> Estoy traduciendo un Certificado de antecedentes penales y tengo dudas al traducir :Se deja constancia de que...
> Podríamos decir: On atteste que.


Hola,

En cuanto al verbo, creo que efectivamente se puede usar _attester_, como ya te ha sugerido Gévy. Por otra parte, no recuerdo haber visto nunca en certificados franceses el pronombre indefinido _on_, sino _je_ o _nous_, conforme sea el número de personas que firman el documento.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Efectivamente, como señala Hual, no emplearíamos nunca "on".

Lo más habitual sería: Je soussigné X atteste que...

O una fórmula parecida.

Gévy


----------



## Chandelle

Muchísimas gracias Hual et Gévy!!!! 
Voy a elegir  "Je soussigné X atteste que"  o* "J'atteste que " *( suena demasiado fuerte sin el nombre del funcionario??? Por supuesto que el nombre y apellido ce citan más abajo en el documento.
Merci !


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

Siendo un documento firmado en principio por una autoridad (y no un particular), no usaría "j'atteste que" (fórmula que sería adecuada para una "déclaration sur l'honneur", por ejemplo).

Espera más opiniones, por favor.

Gévy


----------



## Chandelle

Gévy, en este caso es un Extrait de casier judiciaire y la persona no tiene antecedentes penales, goza de buena conducta. Aún así no usarías j'atteste ???
Gracias!


----------



## hual

Chandelle,

Disculpa mi intromisión. El uso de una u otra fórmula no depende de la conducta de la persona a la que se alude en el documento, sino del cargo de quien extiende la constancia. Yo también me inclino por " Je soussigné X atteste que... "


----------



## Chandelle

Hual, usaré esta expresión entonces.
Muchísimas Gracias, han sido muy amables.
Saludos


----------



## Andréane G

Hola todos,

Estoy traduciendo al francés una frase que dice :

"En todo caso, poco después de abierto el procedimiento, mediante auto de 18 de noviembre de 2008, dejando constancia del fallecimiento de los posibles imputados, Garzón se inhibió, poniendo fin al mismo. "

Qué significa  "dejando constancia del fallecimiento" en este caso ?

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## jprr

Bonjour, 
Ici cela veut dire que Garzòn (le juge) ayant pris note /enregistré / constaté .... le décès .... 
s'est déclaré incompétent / s'est dessaisi de l'affaire...


----------

